# cm9 alpha 2 vs nightlies



## mattbooty (Mar 1, 2012)

hello, ive been on alpha 2 pretty much since it was released and was wondering what improvements would i see if i upgraded to one of the newer nightlies? anything worth upgrading for? also, if i upgrade can i go from alpha 2 to the newer nightlies without wipe or is that asking for trouble?

thank you for any advice!


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Much better performance, battery life and Wi-Fi performance to name a few. I would highly recommend it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I was getting really sick of WiFi issues until the 5/22 nightly they added in the ath6kl driver for WiFi, and it works wonderfully.


----------



## Delfairen (Jun 7, 2012)

jwort93 which version are you using?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Just be sure you do a nandroid backup before any major changes just in case you have an issue and you will be able to restore back to where you were. Since you have not flashed a nightly, I would suggest you go to the official nightlies thread and do some reading.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

You might also want to watch this video:


----------



## mattbooty (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions!

i'm going to make a backup and see how it goes!

what are the chances i can install over alpha2 without a data wipe and not see issues?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mattbooty said:


> thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> i'm going to make a backup and see how it goes!
> 
> what are the chances i can install over alpha2 without a data wipe and not see issues?


It's done all the time. No promises you will not have issues. Some folks get away with installing over A2 others don't. Be sure to clear cache and Dalvik cache after installing the new nightly and be sure to install the latest gapps, 0429. And again, do a nandroid backup first.


----------



## mattbooty (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone, I updated last night and its working GREAT! I didn't wipe data/factory reset and all is well (I remember back in the OG Droid / Froyo days any time I updated a ROM you had to wipe data or else it was glitchy, that was why I was a little paranoid, but glad to see thats not an issue anymore!).

I had a few 720p mkv's that i streamed from my NAS that would stutter on alpha2 that ran smooth as silk last night. I'm not sure if thats increased wifi performance or cpu/gpu, but either way it was a very successful upgrade.

Thanks again to all of your suggestions!


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

mattbooty said:


> hello, ive been on alpha 2 pretty much since it was released and was wondering what improvements would i see if i upgraded to one of the newer nightlies? anything worth upgrading for? also, if i upgrade can i go from alpha 2 to the newer nightlies without wipe or is that asking for trouble?
> 
> thank you for any advice!


I'd say do it. I recomend get and use Goomanager / TWRP. That makes the upkeep easy, as well as backup.

1. Get Goomanager
2. Update CWM to TWRP from Goomanager
3. Browse to latest official nightly and DL
4. Flash, select Clear Dalvik & Backup
5. TWRP will chew on script launched from Goomanager backing up your Alpha2
6. Enjoy the bleeding edge. You can always restore your Alpha2 from backup.






edit: bah, darn tapatalk... didn't realise you already flashed... perhaps someone will find this redundant info useful.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

